
March 2nd, 1943 - bearbin
https://drewdevault.com/2020/07/14/March-2nd-1943.html
======
netsharc
Also amusing:
[https://archive.aramcoworld.com/issue/196902/dinner.at.when....](https://archive.aramcoworld.com/issue/196902/dinner.at.when.htm)

